# DXG Watch here too - - I finally caved in! :)



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I have been watching all the videos of the new Graphite DX, and drooling over the ad every day since it came out, and reading everyone's posts describing their impressions of their new DXGs. Still, I was determined to wait and get the k3 instead... until tonight...

I caved in and ordered the Graphite DX! I am SO EXCITED and can't wait to see that great screen, and to see how it does with PDF's too. I got free two day shipping so it is supposed to arrive on Wednesday.

Then as if $379 wasn't enough, I ordered an Oberon cover for it which with shipping came to an additional $139.95. Pretty quick way to divest myself of ($379+$139.95) = $518.95, huh? lol  I can easily afford it but I am a bit of a tightwad, so doing that stood my hair on end. If the k3 becomes available in August, I will do it again, too.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Woot!  Congratulations!  I hope it arrives soon!

Vicki


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Woot! Congratulations! I hope it arrives soon!
> 
> Vicki


I can hardly wait!!! 

I think I missed the cut-off for having it delivered on Tuesday, by just an hour and a half. So, I am thinking that maybe it will come on Tuesday instead of Wednesday!


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

CONGRATS...I'm sure you will enjoy it, I hope the time passed quickly for you...


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

larryb52 said:


> CONGRATS...I'm sure you will enjoy it, I hope the time passed quickly for you...


Thanks, Larry!! I do, too. I am so excited about it even though I already have a k2i. I am already saving PDF files that interest me and I know they will look great on the DXG.

Now I have to figure out what to say to my dear friend and companion, Frank. I told him that if/when I got a k3, I would give him my k2i. He is really looking forward to that. But I don't want to give up my k2i just because I got a DXG - - I want to use the DXG at home, and the k2i would stay in my purse. I guess he will understand if I describe how big it is. It would never fit in my purse.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Congratulations, CaroleC!  We're dropping like flies!  I, too, will probably do it again if the K3 comes out.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I can safely say that I will not order a K3. My DXG is awesome I don't need another Kindle.

That and my husband will think I am insane if I order a K3 for traveling only. we don't travel that much.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

DD said:


> Congratulations, CaroleC! We're dropping like flies! I, too, will probably do it again if the K3 comes out.


ROFL!! Yes we are, aren't we.  I held out as long as I could, but "resistance is futile". 



ProfCrash said:


> I can safely say that I will not order a K3. My DXG is awesome I don't need another Kindle.
> 
> That and my husband will think I am insane if I order a K3 for traveling only. we don't travel that much.


I don't travel that much either. I carry my k2i in my purse, and the DXG wouldn't fit. The k2i is wonderful to have with me for those times when my significant other is pumping gas or stopping by the bank or whatever, and I am sitting in the car waiting with nothing to do, or when I am waiting at the doctor's office and so on. I had just planned to use the DXG at home, only. I'll see how heavy the DXG is, and if it is light enough then maybe I could get a bigger purse. But probably I will end up getting the k3.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratulations Carole!!!!!! Enquiring minds want to know: which Oberon did you order  ?


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Neo said:


> Congratulations Carole!!!!!! Enquiring minds want to know: which Oberon did you order ?


I struggled and suffered with that decision!! LOL They make so many fabulously beautiful covers. I went for the *chocolate Tree of Life*. Disneygal brought the chocolate Tree of Life cover to my attention and I compared it with all others, and just fell in love with it.

I think it should look pretty good with the graphite color, so I haven't ordered a skin yet. I might decide that I don't need one.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Oooh, very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pictures please please please when you get it all


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

CaroleC said:


> ROFL!! Yes we are, aren't we.  I held out as long as I could, but "resistance is futile".
> 
> I don't travel that much either. I carry my k2i in my purse, and the DXG wouldn't fit. The k2i is wonderful to have with me for those times when my significant other is pumping gas or stopping by the bank or whatever, and I am sitting in the car waiting with nothing to do, or when I am waiting at the doctor's office and so on. I had just planned to use the DXG at home, only. I'll see how heavy the DXG is, and if it is light enough then maybe I could get a bigger purse. But probably I will end up getting the k3.


I love that they have multiple sizes for each persons needs. The DXG fits into my normal travel bag without a problem so I think I will be using it outside the house as well as in the house. If my K1 dies and I feel I need something smaller, I will pick up a K3.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> I love that they have multiple sizes for each persons needs. The DXG fits into my normal travel bag without a problem so I think I will be using it outside the house as well as in the house. If my K1 dies and I feel I need something smaller, I will pick up a K3.


I love that too, ProfCrash! I have been happy with the smaller version, but the new higher contrast screen on the DXG plus its larger size for handling PDF's were too much to bear. 



Neo said:


> Oooh, very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pictures please please please when you get it all


Most definitely!! I will post pictures of the DXG in its chocolate Tree of Life cover on that long Oberon pictures thread on the accessories board, as soon as I get them.  That should be in about 9 days, unless Oberon is more backed up than they were last April when I ordered the cover for my k2i. Come to think of it, they probably are due to the new DX so I'll guesstimate a week or two. I ordered by USPS this time instead of UPS, hoping they may be faster.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

CaroleC said:


> Now I have to figure out what to say to my dear friend and companion, Frank. I told him that if/when I got a k3, I would give him my k2i. He is really looking forward to that. But I don't want to give up my k2i just because I got a DXG - - I want to use the DXG at home, and the k2i would stay in my purse. I guess he will understand if I describe how big it is. It would never fit in my purse.


Whew, I think I took care of this potential issue. I told him all about the DX in general, and why someone would want to have both a DX and a K2i, and how getting a DX wouldn't mean that someone wouldn't need the k2i. I showed him a video of the KDX and pointed out how huge it is and how great it must be, and how it would never fit into my purse. I'm sure he wondered why I was going into all of this!! LOL But THEN I told him that I was getting my DXG on Wednesday, but that he wasn't getting my k2i unless I also get the k3. I think/hope he followed all of that. He is very understanding but I didn't want him to feel like I went back on a promise.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

UPDATE: UPS says my new DXG is OUT FOR DELIVERY!! I am so thrilled. Frank want to take me out to lunch at some point today, but I think I'll ask him to bring me home right afterwards.

If it arrives before lunch, I'll start charging it and it should be done by the time I get back.


----------



## SamuraiXSendai (Jul 12, 2010)

Very excited for you. I am just about ready to order. It may only take one more good review to push me over the edge..(I already bought the original and the K2 which have gone to other family members.)


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you!! It arrived just one hour ago. 

It is very hot here in New Orleans today, and I was scared when I opened the box and felt how hot my DXG was! I could barely pick it up. Bear in mind that it is 85 degrees inside my house with the A/C going full blast, and I am sitting here comfortably in that, so my Kindle must have been at least 110-120 degrees after sitting in the UPS truck all day. I waited for about ten minutes before turning it on, so that it could cool off. Seems like no harm done (whew!).

Just one more good revew, eh? LOL  OK, it is GORGEOUS!!!!   LOL It seems lighter than I had expected, though right now it is charging so it is a little hard to tell with the cord hanging off of it. The screen and contrast are every bit as beautiful as any of the videos and photos people have posted. In other words, amazing. While it is charging, I downloaded a few of my books but I am waiting so that the indexing can catch up. I got to try the keyboard to see how many were still indexing, and I don't think it's so bad. I think I may like it a little bit better than those round buttons on the k2i.

I don't think having the buttons all on the right hand side is going to be a problem for me at all. On the k2i, I read in landscape mode so I am used to having the buttons on the bottom (and hated having the "back" button on top, so this arrangement is better). I think I will probably read in portrait mode on the DX, though. It is fun to be able to change that just by rotating the DX. 

Later when it is charged and I have all my books and collections moved onto it, I'm sure I will have more to say about it. I am already completely certain that I will be keeping it (assuming that everything works) and that I am not having any misgivings about buying it. This is good, since I already ordered the Oberon cover.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Yay, Carole!  Congratulations!  I've been checking back to see if it arrived yet.  I knew you would love it.  I had the same first impression, that it was lighter than I expected.  Mine also was hot (but not quite as hot as yours.  Yikes!) when it arrived.  I'm near Baltimore, MD.  I let it cool off before turning it on also.  However, if there was any damage due to the shipping conditions, I'm sure Amazon's amazing CS would replace it for you.  I'm so happy for you!  I can't put mine down.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks, DD!! I am absolutely ecstatic. I have been reading on my DXG for the past few hours, and I promised others that I would give more of a review as I learned more about the DXG, so a few more remarks follow.

I have good news to report. For me, the DXG is even easier on my eyes than my k2i. I didn't know if it would be, since the contrast is so much sharper than it is for the k2i. But it is. The look of the DXG is just like in the videos and photos - - the background of mine is every bit as white, and the contrast is superb. What doesn't come across in the videos and photos is the feel of it. The DXG feels very smooth and cool, and it feels very thin, too. Because it does not weigh very much, it is easy to balance when propped up. I have been reading it in portrait mode, with two hands - - my left hand holds it firmly and steadies it, and my right hand holds it more lightly and handles the buttons as needed.

One thing that interested me is the difference in font sizes between the DXG and the k2i. Each size of the DXG fonts seems to be just slightly larger than those on the k2i. For example on the k2i, I use the 4th from the smallest font. I also happened to choose the 4th from the smallest font on the DXG. BUT - - when comparing these fonts side to side, I think the DXG font is a half size larger than the k2i font.

I almost never have to use the previous page button on the DXG, whereas I used it nearly as much as the next page button on my k2i. I think this is because I can look back to what was just said more easily. I like the crisper action of the buttons on my DXG.

It is so nice to have a longer home page!! I will be able to fit lots more collections on it as needed.

I came across two quotes underlined by other people, since I didn't turn that function off. That was kind of interesting, actually. I might not have realized the implications of those sentences had they not been underlined. Thank you, unknown underliners. 

I'm a little confused about how to ensure that my place in the book is kept even if I go to the other Kindle. Guess I should read the manual.


----------



## SamuraiXSendai (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, Carole, you convinced me to put an order in. I just reasoned that it's cheaper than a car payment, (which I no longer need to make since my car has been paid for a while) and I want to see how it is in finishing "The Passage", which I have been reading on a combination of my K2, my Ipad and my real book (British import, whiter pages than the U.S. Edition). Phew. Reading the real book is what made me realize I would prefer a bigger screen. Counting down till Saturday.

So glad you like it!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Congratulations, SamuraiXSendai!  I hope you enjoy your new DXG as much as I have been enjoying mine.  

We are falling like flies! LOL


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

CaroleC said:


> I'm a little confused about how to ensure that my place in the book is kept even if I go to the other Kindle. Guess I should read the manual.


On your 'manage your Kindle' page on Amazon go right to very bottom of the page and there is a link 'manage synchronisation between devices'. Click on that and make sure yours is set to 'on'. Then when you finish reading you can either deliberately do a manual 'sync and check for items' which will update Amazon's record of where you are in the book, or if you leave your Whispernet on all the time the Kindle will 'phone home' periodically and eventually do it automatically. Then when you open the book on a different Kindle it will ask you if you want to go to the last page read on the previous device.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you, Linjeakel!! That is exactly what I needed to know.    From the manual I figured out part of it (after posting the above), but I like your tip of doing the manual "sync and check for items", so that I don't have to leave my Whispernet on all the time.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

SamuraiXSendai said:


> Thanks, Carole, you convinced me to put an order in. I just reasoned that it's cheaper than a car payment, (which I no longer need to make since my car has been paid for a while) and I want to see how it is in finishing "The Passage", which I have been reading on a combination of my K2, my Ipad and my real book (British import, whiter pages than the U.S. Edition). Phew. Reading the real book is what made me realize I would prefer a bigger screen. Counting down till Saturday.
> 
> So glad you like it!


Congratulations! I know you will love it!


----------



## SamuraiXSendai (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks! I just got my shipping notice and I am getting it today! One day delivery without the added cost (I have Prime). I am excited -I was all ready for a Saturday delivery.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I need to STOP reading this.....ENABLERS!!  I really, really, really want one.  I guess I can take back my "I love my K1 and until it dies I'm not getting a new one"......
I'm going through so many reasons and justifications why I should.....and I'll probably report back that I bought it.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

SamuraiXSendai said:


> Thanks! I just got my shipping notice and I am getting it today! One day delivery without the added cost (I have Prime). I am excited -I was all ready for a Saturday delivery.


Gotta love the Prime! Can't wait to hear how you like it!


----------



## SamuraiXSendai (Jul 12, 2010)

Loveit!!!! Good as advertised (by the nice folks on this forum). I love the greater contrast and the larger size is much better for me  - I 've read a massive amount since I 've had it. I am dying today, though - I didn't take to work to read at lunch because I don't have my case yet. It comes today. I am using my Ipad, which is great, but my KDXG is much better for reading, for me, anyway.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Jen said:


> I need to STOP reading this.....ENABLERS!! I really, really, really want one. I guess I can take back my "I love my K1 and until it dies I'm not getting a new one"......
> I'm going through so many reasons and justifications why I should.....and I'll probably report back that I bought it.


Jen, you KNOW you DESERVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I say just go for it, enjoy it, and stop torturing yourself about it !!!!!!

Says one who is still hesitating  - but I have good reason to wait a bit longer: traveling out of the country at the end of the week and for a couple of weeks, and the K2 will be easier to travel with and I just CAN'T have a new DX and then leave it sitting at home not being used for so long when it's so new )...

So please DO get it and tell me if I too NEED it !


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Neo said:


> Jen, you KNOW you DESERVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I say just go for it, enjoy it, and stop torturing yourself about it !!!!!!
> 
> Says one who is still hesitating  - but I have good reason to wait a bit longer: traveling out of the country at the end of the week and for a couple of weeks, and the K2 will be easier to travel with and I just CAN'T have a new DX and then leave it sitting at home not being used for so long when it's so new )...
> 
> So please DO get it and tell me if I too NEED it !


NEO! The ultimate enabler.....
Yes, I know I deserve it....especially since I've passed my 2 year anniversary with my K1....but I'm half tempted to hold out for the K3. I'm not sure I'll love it that big. I could always return it if I don't like it...


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Jen said:


> I could always return it if I don't like it...


LOL, exactly!!!!!!!!!!! Which is why you definitely should just click the button and get it!!!! I don't know why, I have a feeling the size may actually be really nice - I find that I'm clicking next page a lot and fast, and would love the bigger screen I think. Bottom line: we'll never know if we don't try... Also, I have seen a couple of DXs in the wild here, and honestly, they are bigger, yes, but they are not THAT big either, and the screen size is really nice. My only beef is the lack of buttons on the left (I hold my K2 with my left hand 99% of the time!), but then again, one may need 2 hands to hold the DX anyway, in which case the point is moot 

So again, I can only renew my plea: just get it and let me know!!!!!!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Uh-oh...I just got a $75 Amazon gift card for my credit card rewards, should be here in a a few days (speaking of, WHY should they have to MAIL me a gift certificate code?!) 
That might just put me over the edge.  I've never seen a DX in the wild, so that might be part of why I'm unsure.  It just looks so big!  I think I'd love a bigger screen, but I'm not sure about the bigger size.  I also have a beef with no buttons on the left - I almost exclusively push the left buttons on the K1.  Hmm.  I don't know if I'll like using both hands.  I'm so undecided!!  Too bad they don't have these at Target, I'd love to see one first.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

SamuraiXSendai said:


> Loveit!!!! Good as advertised (by the nice folks on this forum). I love the greater contrast and the larger size is much better for me - I 've read a massive amount since I 've had it. I am dying today, though - I didn't take to work to read at lunch because I don't have my case yet. It comes today. I am using my Ipad, which is great, but my KDXG is much better for reading, for me, anyway.


GREAT!!! I am so glad you like it, too. 

Jen and Neo, I too was waiting for the k3 but finally caved in (thus the thread title). I am so glad that I did! If the k3 is a scaled down version of the DXG, I don't think I'll need it. I found a light, fabric tote (Vera Bradley) to replace my heavier faux leather purse. If I put the DXG+Oberon in that bag it is light enough that I can take it everywhere.

And yes, the size and visibility is awesome and I do hold it with both hands whether in Portrait Mode or Landscape Mode. In Portrait Mode my left hand bears most of the weight and my right hand holds it steady and presses the buttons. Same in Landscape Mode except I push the buttons with my left thumb. Since I read the k2i in Landscape Mode, I don't really miss having buttons on the left hand side at all.

Jen, the following photo may help in comparing the size of the DXG with the k2i:


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting that picture, that helps!  It's bigger, but it doesn't look too ridiculous.  
I'm probably going to give in....and I already have my eye on the Moleskine cover....


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am ordering my Mother one to replace her lost DX. Happy Birthday/Christmas Gift (again).


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Wonderful! I am so happy for you, Jen, and for ProfCrash's mother. Both of you are going to love, love, LOVE the DXG! At least, I do.

So Amazon, where is my commission? I'll take it in fresh, crisp twenties thankyouverymuch. LOL  

I am sitting here with Frank, my SO, so I just officially asked him if he wants my k2i (that seems to really interest him a lot). He says he will borrow it to see if he likes reading on it, and then maybe keep it. I have two covers for it, the Amazon and the Oberon, but he wants the Amazon. Good! I can always think of some use for the Oberon. What, I'm not sure but I will come up with something. Since he is such a "manly man" type, I promised him I would remove the skin, as well. LOL


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL no commission from me. I started the first DX watch topic on the board. (grins)


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> LOL no commission from me. I started the first DX watch topic on the board. (grins)


Oh that's right! I had forgotten. Well, maybe Amazon could give me a small consideration if Jen orders hers. LOL


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Received my GDX today - and it's every bit as wonderful as people are saying. The screen has to be seen to be believed. It's definitely not white, but is much lighter than the original DX. The text is also very dark, but crisp. It fairly pops off the page in bright light and is much more easily read in bad light. Definitely glad I got it.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

SamuraiXSendai said:


> Loveit!!!! Good as advertised (by the nice folks on this forum). I love the greater contrast and the larger size is much better for me - I 've read a massive amount since I 've had it. I am dying today, though - I didn't take to work to read at lunch because I don't have my case yet. It comes today. I am using my Ipad, which is great, but my KDXG is much better for reading, for me, anyway.


Oh, that's wonderful. I'm so happy that you love it as much as I love mine. 

I always take my Kindle with me wherever I go. But, today, for some dumb reason, I didn't take it to a doctor appointment for my husband. It was with a new doctor and he had an emergency at the hospital and didn't get there for 1 1/2 hrs after our appointment time. Bummer! I sat there mentally kicking myself for going without my dear Kindle.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Received my GDX today - and it's every bit as wonderful as people are saying. The screen has to be seen to be believed. It's definitely not white, but is much lighter than the original DX. The text is also very dark, but crisp. It fairly pops off the page in bright light and is much more easily read in bad light. Definitely glad I got it.


That's great! Congratulations!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Stop it, all of you stop it. I am barely hanging on by a thread here  

My k1 is giving my the evil eye for my straying thoughts.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

CaroleC said:


> Oh that's right! I had forgotten. Well, maybe Amazon could give me a small consideration if Jen orders hers. LOL


Amazon owes me hundreds for all of the kindles I've sold!



Atunah said:


> Stop it, all of you stop it. I am barely hanging on by a thread here
> 
> My k1 is giving my the evil eye for my straying thoughts.


ME TOO!!!!! And suddenly it looks really _old........_


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I always said I will use my K1 until it dies. I have never even seen a K2, or any other K for that matter. Then came the collection upgrade and I was gritting my teeth thinking of my 103 pages of books on my K1. I mumbled under my breath and was still in the process to get over that drooling.

Now this? Really?


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

DD said:


> Oh, that's wonderful. I'm so happy that you love it as much as I love mine.
> 
> I always take my Kindle with me wherever I go. But, today, for some dumb reason, I didn't take it to a doctor appointment for my husband. It was with a new doctor and he had an emergency at the hospital and didn't get there for 1 1/2 hrs after our appointment time. Bummer! I sat there mentally kicking myself for going without my dear Kindle.


I was even worse than you.

I went out of town on a three day trip. The first day I attended a ballgame with my DXG and got caught in a rain delay.

The DXG got wet enough that it stopped working.

I got so desperate for reading material that I bought a DTB to tide me over.

At least Amazon had my replacement waiting at my front door when I got back home.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> Received my GDX today - and it's every bit as wonderful as people are saying. The screen has to be seen to be believed. It's definitely not white, but is much lighter than the original DX. The text is also very dark, but crisp. It fairly pops off the page in bright light and is much more easily read in bad light. Definitely glad I got it.


Wonderful!! I am so glad you got it already. It sounds like yours is as good as mine. I have enjoyed many hours reading on mine already, which is why I sometimes take a while before answering posts. LOL



DD said:


> Oh, that's wonderful. I'm so happy that you love it as much as I love mine.
> 
> I always take my Kindle with me wherever I go. But, today, for some dumb reason, I didn't take it to a doctor appointment for my husband. It was with a new doctor and he had an emergency at the hospital and didn't get there for 1 1/2 hrs after our appointment time. Bummer! I sat there mentally kicking myself for going without my dear Kindle.


Always, always, ALWAYS carry your Kindle! LOL I haven't been 3 feet from mine since I first bought it, except at night to sleep. Today my DXG got its first "test run" outside of the house in my new Vera Bradley bag, and it passed with flying colors. It didn't feel too heavy. I just have to get used to dealing with a larger bag (a little awkward at first). I didn't have a chance to use my Kindle this time, though. After finishing lunch at the restaurant, I almost suggested to Frank that he might want to use the bathroom (so that I could use my Kindle), but then thought better of it. LOL



Atunah said:


> Stop it, all of you stop it. I am barely hanging on by a thread here
> 
> My k1 is giving my the evil eye for my straying thoughts.


We are falling like flies! ROFL



BruceS said:


> I was even worse than you.
> 
> I went out of town on a three day trip. The first day I attended a ballgame with my DXG and got caught in a rain delay.
> 
> ...


Your poor DXG!!! Glad Amazon took care of you, though.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

CaroleC said:


> Always, always, ALWAYS carry your Kindle! LOL I haven't been 3 feet from mine since I first bought it, except at night to sleep. Today my DXG got its first "test run" outside of the house in my new Vera Bradley bag, and it passed with flying colors. It didn't feel too heavy. I just have to get used to dealing with a larger bag (a little awkward at first). I didn't have a chance to use my Kindle this time, though. After finishing lunch at the restaurant, I almost suggested to Frank that he might want to use the bathroom (so that I could use my Kindle), but then thought better of it. LOL


LOL. I know! My new cover had just arrived before we had to leave. So, I took the Kindle out of my purse and put the new cover on and was admiring it. When it was time to leave, I forgot to put it back in my purse. We were already in the garage and getting in the car when I realized I didn't have it. I said to my husband, I should go back to get it. Well, no, I figured if I took it I probably wouldn't get time to use it anyway. Well, wouldn't you know, this was the time the doc is 1 1/2 hrs. late! I'll never do that again. 

You know we're addicted to Kindle when we try to get other people to leave us alone (by sending them to the rest room lol) so that we can use our Kindles.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

DD said:


> LOL. I know! My new cover had just arrived before we had to leave. So, I took the Kindle out of my purse and put the new cover on and was admiring it. When it was time to leave, I forgot to put it back in my purse. We were already in the garage and getting in the car when I realized I didn't have it. I said to my husband, I should go back to get it. Well, no, I figured if I took it I probably wouldn't get time to use it anyway. Well, wouldn't you know, this was the time the doc is 1 1/2 hrs. late! I'll never do that again.


That sounds like something that would happen to me! What a drag, and you were probably kicking yourself for forgetting it the whole time.



DD said:


> You know we're addicted to Kindle when we try to get other people to leave us alone (by sending them to the rest room lol) so that we can use our Kindles.


Thank goodness I thought again and didn't suggest it - - it would have sounded like I was talking to a little kid. LOL


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

> I'm not sure I'll love it that big.


Jen-

It's not that big, really! When the DX was first announced last year, I made a template (paper, cardboard, whatever is available) and made a dummy DX to see how it compared. You may find this helpful in your decision.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

CaroleC said:


> Always, always, ALWAYS carry your Kindle! LOL I haven't been 3 feet from mine since I first bought it, except at night to sleep. Today my DXG got its first "test run" outside of the house in my new Vera Bradley bag, and it passed with flying colors. It didn't feel too heavy. I just have to get used to dealing with a larger bag (a little awkward at first). I didn't have a chance to use my Kindle this time, though. After finishing lunch at the restaurant, I almost suggested to Frank that he might want to use the bathroom (so that I could use my Kindle), but then thought better of it. LOL


Carole, did you see my pictures in the "Post your Oberon Pictures Here" thread?


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

DD said:


> Carole, did you see my pictures in the "Post your Oberon Pictures Here" thread?


No!!! I'll run and take a look. Thanks.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

My $75 gift card arrived and is loaded - I'm even closer to giving in.  I have a feeling it'll happen today!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Jen said:


> My $75 gift card arrived and is loaded - I'm even closer to giving in. I have a feeling it'll happen today!


Wow, with a $75 gift card, the Oberon DX cover would cost $15 less than an Oberon K2 cover. It would be like getting a great sale on a K2 cover, but you'd be getting a DX cover. Hm-m-m....

(Did that do it?)


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

CaroleC said:


> Thank goodness I thought again and didn't suggest it - - it would have sounded like I was talking to a little kid. LOL


LOL!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Actually, I don't really want the Oberon (*ducks*) - they're just too bulky.  I have an Oberon journal and LOVE it, but I usually read my K1 naked, so I'm not sure I'd like the bulk of an Oberon kindle cover.  I think I'm going to go for the Moleskine cover!  I LOVE Moleskine journals, I always keep one in my purse.  And since the kindle cover comes WITH a notebook, I can get rid of that one and just carry the DX around....
OKAY!  I GIVE IN!  I'm ordering it.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Jen said:


> Actually, I don't really want the Oberon (*ducks*) - they're just too bulky. I have an Oberon journal and LOVE it, but I usually read my K1 naked, so I'm not sure I'd like the bulk of an Oberon kindle cover. I think I'm going to go for the Moleskine cover! I LOVE Moleskine journals, I always keep one in my purse. And since the kindle cover comes WITH a notebook, I can get rid of that one and just carry the DX around....
> OKAY! I GIVE IN! I'm ordering it.


Oh, sorry I got that wrong. But with a $75 gift certificate, it's still a good deal on the Moleskin!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

You're right!!  And it is.  I think I'm the only one that doesn't want an Oberon, I must be crazy!
And I just ORDERED!!!  It's a done deal!  It's basically a free Moleskine and $15 off on the DX.  Can't beat that!  I'm pretty excited now!!!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

By the way - I blame ALL of you for talking me into it  !  
ENABLERS!!  All of you!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

You are weak Jen I say, weak  

I feel all alone now


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Jen said:


> You're right!! And it is. I think I'm the only one that doesn't want an Oberon, I must be crazy!
> And I just ORDERED!!! It's a done deal! It's basically a free Moleskine and $15 off on the DX. Can't beat that! I'm pretty excited now!!!


No, not all. Oberon is not for everyone. There are even some Oberon designs that everyone seems to love, and I don't like them at all. Everyone has their own taste. Viva la difference!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Jen said:


> By the way - I blame ALL of you for talking me into it !
> ENABLERS!! All of you!


Thank you very much.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The Moleskin case strikes me as interesting except that the writing pad is on the wrong side.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> You are weak Jen I say, weak
> 
> I feel all alone now


Yup. I'll admit it. You know you're going to cave too, so you might as well give in now - it'll save you some grief.......



ProfCrash said:


> The Moleskin case strikes me as interesting except that the writing pad is on the wrong side.


I think that's weird too. I'm not even sure I'll use it while I'm reading - I'm rarely a note taker while reading. I thought I might even just take it out. The reviews are mixed, but I figure I can always return it.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

yaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!! Congratulations Jen, I'm so happy for you  !!! ETA of your new DX? Can't wait to hear what you think of it!!!!!!!!

Oh, and you didn't cave or give in: you made a well thought through and mature decision about a pruchase, and then you simply followed through with it  ... Like we all do, always


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

It better be here Thursday or someone's gonna get it.  
When are you ordering yours, Neo?  
Oh, I caved - but I'm happy about it!!  I really wanted to wait for the K3, but I don't need two 6" readers.  
I CAN'T WAIT!!!!  My DH said he wouldn't make fun of me if I bought him one too.  Yeah right!!  He can stare over the top of his K1 and be jealous!!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

What a great deal that was with the gift card, Jen! Glad you found a cover you like. Give your DH your k2 when the k3 comes out, and then you'll have a good reason to order it, too. LOL

One by one, we're dropping like flies... My prediction is that by the end of the month, we'll all have the DXG.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Hahaha!!!! Well I won't order mine before I come back from leave - no way I'm ordering it and then can't take it with me because it's too big (or more to the point because I'll be too scared my little nephews will play Frisbee with it!!!!). So we are looking at the second week of August at the earliest  

On the other hand, it'll give me something to look forward to for coming back


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Neo said:


> Hahaha!!!! Well I won't order mine before I come back from leave - no way I'm ordering it and then can't take it with me because it's too big (or more to the point because I'll be too scared my little nephews will play Frisbee with it!!!!). So we are looking at the second week of August at the earliest
> 
> On the other hand, it'll give me something to look forward to for coming back


Delayed gratification could be good. It makes it that much more of a thrill when you get it.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

DD said:


> Delayed gratification could be good. It makes it that much more of a thrill when you get it.


Yeah, I'm also trying to convince myself of that ...

AND, it gives me more time to decide on the accompanying Oberon: black or red dragon (at least I'm decided on the design !), and with or without the easel mechanism (already know I don't want the wool, hated it on my K2 cover, while my cat's hair loved it waaaaay too much!)... decisions decisions


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

I hear you on the wool - I'm trying to figure out if I can get it out of my Oberon!  Has anyone removed the wool?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

clawdia said:


> I hear you on the wool - I'm trying to figure out if I can get it out of my Oberon! Has anyone removed the wool?


You could order from Oberon without the wool if you wish. Several people here on the boards have done that.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

clawdia said:


> I hear you on the wool - I'm trying to figure out if I can get it out of my Oberon! Has anyone removed the wool?


Nope, but I did think about it quite a bit. First I started looking for self adhesive suede to cover it up, but it never adhered enough to stay put. Then I went to a shoe repair guy (ok, one of the good ones), and he said he could do it, but needed to rip the cover apart to do so. That's when I gave up on the idea and learned to live with the wool 

But I did promise myself that if I ever ordered another cover from Oberon, I would make sure to request them to please leave the wool out (which I now know they do without any problem)


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Maybe if you call Oberon, they would remove the wool either for a small price or as a favor. They seem very willing to please.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Neo said:


> Hahaha!!!! Well I won't order mine before I come back from leave - no way I'm ordering it and then can't take it with me because it's too big (or more to the point because I'll be too scared my little nephews will play Frisbee with it!!!!). So we are looking at the second week of August at the earliest
> 
> On the other hand, it'll give me something to look forward to for coming back


And it gives me plenty of time to have it for awhile and tell you all of the reasons you HAVE to have it too!! Look at me - a planned enabler.....


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Jen said:


> And it gives me plenty of time to have it for awhile and tell you all of the reasons you HAVE to have it too!! Look at me - a planned enabler.....


Do I "hear" glee in your tone?? Gee, I can almost hear you rubbing your hands and going "mwahaha"!!!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Neo said:


> Do I "hear" glee in your tone?? Gee, I can almost hear you rubbing your hands and going "mwahaha"!!!


YES you do!!! And YES I did  !!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

CaroleC said:


> Maybe if you call Oberon, they would remove the wool either for a small price or as a favor. They seem very willing to please.


Yes, there are several people here who are allergic to wool and have had Oberon leave it off of their covers.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> The Moleskin case strikes me as interesting except that the writing pad is on the wrong side.


You mean you aren't ambidextrous?

I can write illegibly with either hand.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I LOVE Amazon!!  I select free 2 day shipping, so I check the tracking number and IT'S OUT FOR DELIVERY TODAY!!!!  How exciting.  And presents a dillema - I have plans to grab a few drinks with a friend of mine.  I didn't think it would be a big deal because it wasn't supposed to be here until tomorrow......what a hard choice!  
I'm pretty excited!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

How exciting!!  You are going to LOVE it. Maybe it will be waiting for you when you get home. Don't plan anything for later tonight. LOL


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Jen said:


> I LOVE Amazon!! I select free 2 day shipping, so I check the tracking number and IT'S OUT FOR DELIVERY TODAY!!!! How exciting. And presents a dillema - I have plans to grab a few drinks with a friend of mine. I didn't think it would be a big deal because it wasn't supposed to be here until tomorrow......what a hard choice!
> I'm pretty excited!


I would stay home and play!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, of course UPS rang the doorbell 10 minutes before I had to run out the door - I felt guilty about ditching plans with my friend, so I went.  I unpacked it, plugged it in, and left!  But I was just tired, and luckily so was my friend - so we had one drink and headed home.  
I didn't get all that much time to play with it - mostly because I'm 98% done with the book I'm reading and honestly just wanted to read it!  I read a bit of the manual to get the idea (it's a bit different than the K1!  But still very easy to use) and then just got into my book.  
I will first say, WOW - the text.  I know everyone has said it, but WOW.  I watched a few you tube comparisons, close ups - they do it absolutely zero justice.  I had to get reading glasses a year ago for the very first time, and it's not like the K1 is horrible, not at all - but this is literally 100 times better.  It's amazing.  It's not white like some people have said, and I'm happy for that.  If it was white I'd be worried about it hurting my eyes - I put a skin on my K1 because I didn't like the white.  LOVE the graphite color - won't need a skin there!  
With that said - it's going to take me some time to get used to the size and weight.  It's not that bad, but I've been reading on my K1 for 2 years, and I'm just very used to that.  And it's not as big as I thought it would be.  At night, I read mostly laying down on the couch, and I've been holding my K1 above me with one hand (using the left buttons, which the DX does not have).  I have to use 2 hands to hold it anyway, so really the left buttons are insignificant - although I would still prefer them to be there.  I really don't understand why they took them off the DX.  I understand I can rotate the view, but if I flip it upside down it's way too top heavy.  And that puts the bottun too high up anyway.  
With that said, I think I'm going to get used to all of this, it's just different.  I'll make myself get used to it with that screen!  It really is amazing.  And FOLDERS!!  I can't even believe it.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Jen said:


> Well, of course UPS rang the doorbell 10 minutes before I had to run out the door - I felt guilty about ditching plans with my friend, so I went. I unpacked it, plugged it in, and left! But I was just tired, and luckily so was my friend - so we had one drink and headed home.
> I didn't get all that much time to play with it - mostly because I'm 98% done with the book I'm reading and honestly just wanted to read it! I read a bit of the manual to get the idea (it's a bit different than the K1! But still very easy to use) and then just got into my book.
> I will first say, WOW - the text. I know everyone has said it, but WOW. I watched a few you tube comparisons, close ups - they do it absolutely zero justice. I had to get reading glasses a year ago for the very first time, and it's not like the K1 is horrible, not at all - but this is literally 100 times better. It's amazing. It's not white like some people have said, and I'm happy for that. If it was white I'd be worried about it hurting my eyes - I put a skin on my K1 because I didn't like the white. LOVE the graphite color - won't need a skin there!
> With that said - it's going to take me some time to get used to the size and weight. It's not that bad, but I've been reading on my K1 for 2 years, and I'm just very used to that. And it's not as big as I thought it would be. At night, I read mostly laying down on the couch, and I've been holding my K1 above me with one hand (using the left buttons, which the DX does not have). I have to use 2 hands to hold it anyway, so really the left buttons are insignificant - although I would still prefer them to be there. I really don't understand why they took them off the DX. I understand I can rotate the view, but if I flip it upside down it's way too top heavy. And that puts the bottun too high up anyway.
> With that said, I think I'm going to get used to all of this, it's just different. I'll make myself get used to it with that screen! It really is amazing. And FOLDERS!! I can't even believe it.


And breathe ........


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah Jen! Enjoy


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> And breathe ........


Just bein' thourough....


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Jen said:


> Just bein' thourough....


I can understand your enthusiasm - I'm pretty enamoured with my DXG too.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Jen said:


> Well, of course UPS rang the doorbell 10 minutes before I had to run out the door - I felt guilty about ditching plans with my friend, so I went. I unpacked it, plugged it in, and left! But I was just tired, and luckily so was my friend - so we had one drink and headed home.
> I didn't get all that much time to play with it - mostly because I'm 98% done with the book I'm reading and honestly just wanted to read it! I read a bit of the manual to get the idea (it's a bit different than the K1! But still very easy to use) and then just got into my book.
> I will first say, WOW - the text. I know everyone has said it, but WOW. I watched a few you tube comparisons, close ups - they do it absolutely zero justice. I had to get reading glasses a year ago for the very first time, and it's not like the K1 is horrible, not at all - but this is literally 100 times better. It's amazing. It's not white like some people have said, and I'm happy for that. If it was white I'd be worried about it hurting my eyes - I put a skin on my K1 because I didn't like the white. LOVE the graphite color - won't need a skin there!
> With that said - it's going to take me some time to get used to the size and weight. It's not that bad, but I've been reading on my K1 for 2 years, and I'm just very used to that. And it's not as big as I thought it would be. At night, I read mostly laying down on the couch, and I've been holding my K1 above me with one hand (using the left buttons, which the DX does not have). I have to use 2 hands to hold it anyway, so really the left buttons are insignificant - although I would still prefer them to be there. I really don't understand why they took them off the DX. I understand I can rotate the view, but if I flip it upside down it's way too top heavy. And that puts the bottun too high up anyway.
> With that said, I think I'm going to get used to all of this, it's just different. I'll make myself get used to it with that screen! It really is amazing. And FOLDERS!! I can't even believe it.


Thank you for the honest and detailed review, Jen. I'm so glad you are happy with your decision. Congratulations!

I'm finding that, after getting used to this screen, it's hard to go back to reading on my K2. Not horrible, as you say, but the size and clarity of the KDXg screen is just so amazing!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you so much for sharing Jen, and sooo glad you like it! Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So, are you saying I *have to have it * for when I get back?

I guess I could see myself ordering the Oberon tonight and then placing the order for the DXG so that it would arrive home like just one day ahead of me coming back, hum.....

Then of course the question is: Black or red dragon? lol


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Red Dragon


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

So happy to read Jen's post!!    

I would vote for the black dragon. I love my black Sky Dragon. LOL


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I love my red sky dragon. (grins)

My Mom's DXG is on the way to her with a MEdge cover.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

lol, thanks Prof and Carole, but at 50/50, this is not helping too much  

At least we all agree on the dragon theme


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

heheh I went with the Purple Sun for my DX. I have the Red Sky Dragon for my K1


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

DD said:


> I'm finding that, after getting used to this screen, it's hard to go back to reading on my K2.


Me too...and even though I said I wouldn't do it, I find myself looking at bigger bags to carry so I can bring the DXG to work instead of the K2...


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Me too...and even though I said I wouldn't do it, I find myself looking at bigger bags to carry so I can bring the DXG to work instead of the K2...


Yeah, me too. But if I take it to work, then I'll need a sturdier cover ....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

More shopping!









Do you need to be enabled some more, Lin?


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Steph H said:


> I find myself looking at bigger bags to carry so I can bring the DXG to work instead of the K2...


My new Vera Bradley tote has plenty of room for the DXG in its chocolate Tree of Life Oberon cover. It has 3 smallish pockets inside in which my usual "purse stuff" fits so nothing is in the main section except my DXG. Well, I threw in my digital camera today, but almost nothing. It is as light as a feather and fits on my shoulder nicely. I bought it on a whim at Barnes and Noble but there are sales prices on the Vera Bradley website.... 

I absolutely LOVE my DXG. It is so easy to read on this new screen that I find myself reading more and more. I have to have it with me always! LOL


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, um....perhaps I wasn't completely candid.







As it happens, I bought a couple of Vera Bradley bags yesterday. In fact, it was YOUR fault too....I saw your post in another thread about getting one and followed the link on a whim. Several dollars later....  But I got different ones than you, I got the Tall Tote in Calypso (got that one off ebay, they didn't have many colors at VB), and then from VB, got the Stephanie (hey, I had to! ) in Calypso. And maybe a checkbook cover in Mediterranean Blue. And perhaps a Let's Do Lunch in Calypso.










Thank goodness for colors on sale and free shipping! (Free shipping ends today for anyone interested, not sure about the sale prices.)


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Wonderful! Sounds like you're set.   

Edited to add: I just looked at that tall tote and it looks better than the plain tote due to outside pockets and zipper! Oh well. The regular tote is working for me so I have no problem with it.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Steph H said:


> More shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm SO excited that I get to leave work in an hour to go play with it!! 
And I'm eyeing a Bella Borsa bag too.....I'll probably cave on that. But I do wish Amazon would hurry up and ship my Moleskine cover!! I'll never understand why free shipping orders take a million years!!

NEO - BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT 
And I'll third the vote for the Red Dragon - I've always loved that one!!



Linjeakel said:


> No!


This is by far the best emoticon EVER!!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ohhhh, I totally neglected to congratulate you on your new DXG, Jen -- you will LOVE IT!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Ohhhh, I totally neglected to congratulate you on your new DXG, Jen -- you will LOVE IT!


Thanks!! I want to go home NOW!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Jen said:


> Thanks!! I want to go home NOW!!


I'm so excited for you. I love that feeling of unzipping the box and having a bright new shiny toy. In fact, I may be addicted to that feeling! LOL Please remember to take a few moments to report back to us!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Jen said:


> ......This is by far the best emoticon EVER!!


I stole it from Steph H to use against her - it's only fair....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

After spending more time reading last night I absolutely LOVE this thing!! I spent an hour or so putting all of my books into collections (FINALLY, thank you Amazon), and then started a new book. I'm already getting used to the weight, and I LOVE having a bigger screen - those are the two things I was most worried about. And again, the screen is just absolutely amazing.

Neo - did I mention that you should probably buy it? You won't be able to join the club if you don't.....




Steph H said:


>


Where do you get these?! You're obviously the emoticon master!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL Jen, I hear you!!!! Thank you - I think...  

Taking off in a few hours, so I guess I'll have a couple of weeks to sleep on my decision - like we don't know already what decision it is, when the only thing left to decide is the color of the new cover to go with it, sigh...  

Not sure if I'll be able to check in in the next couple of weeks, have fun all with your new toys - I'll be back in a couple of weeks for some more enabling and being enabled  !!!!!!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Jen said:


> After spending more time reading last night I absolutely LOVE this thing!!
> ---
> Where do you get these?! You're obviously the emoticon master!


Glad to hear you're enjoying your new toy!  It's quite wonderful, isn't it.

As for the emoticons, a lot of them I got from another forum I frequent and am a moderator on -- we have about 50 or so in our emoticon panel -- and so I copied a lot of them to some web space I have so I could use them on other forums. Another great place for emoticons is http://bestsmileys.com/pageindex.htm -- they have tons of them.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I have no menu bar for emoticons, spoiler alerts, etc.  I used to but they are gone.  Anyone tell me how to get them back?
Paula


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

You have to hit the reply button and not use the quick reply


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> You have to hit the reply button and not use the quick reply


What's the 'quick reply'?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> What's the 'quick reply'?


It's a small screen along the bottom of the page where you can directly type and send a post without hitting "reply". You have to turn quick reply on by going to Profile/Preferences.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I ordered my DXG this past Saturday evening.
Got notice this morning it was shipped.

Should arrive late tomorrow afternoon, (Tuesday) perhaps early evening.
VIA UPS ground. I am a long time Prime Amazon member.

I was gifted, as a Xmas gift, a Kindle 2 some time ago.
In fact I was one of those waiting some 3 months to get it.
So my Kindle watch was painful at the time.

This time the wait is just a few days, and I already know how great the Kindle platform is.
So it is no BIGGIE!

I am very exited to have a bigger screen which to me will mean less page turns. And at night in bed I really 
prefer to read without glasses so using a larger font and crazy page turns on the K2 was annoying.

Sounds like other "upgrades" are well worth the new unit as well.

I will post my K2 and all accessories for sale very soon. Need to research what it is worth and be sure I make a good sale price for it's future owner.

I might post 1 update but will be sure to post an update once it (she) arrives.

Thank you for listening...
Eric


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

P.S. BTW I did order the always overpriced Amazon cover for my DXG.
I really feel a cover of some sort is important for proper care right from the  start.
(With it I do not feel the need for a screen protector.)

Maybe like I did with my K2 I will pass it along should I decide to get something else.
Not sure but I might have given the K2 cover away to a forum member here...
Or maybe I sold it cheap? I really don't remember...

Eric


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

ElDogStar, I think you are going to love your graphite DX! At least, it seems so far that most of us have been happily surprised with the higher contrast screen and the graphite color. Be sure to let us know what you think.


----------



## tikitorch (Jul 7, 2010)

Let us know how much you love it


----------



## SamuraiXSendai (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice to be able to get excited about someone else getting the DXG. I am totally happy with mine, reading more than ever.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

OUTfor delivery

Eric


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> OUTfor delivery
> 
> Eric


Yay!!! Can't wait to hear what you think of it!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

*Okie dokie... *Could be anytime now.
UPS has come as early as before 2:00pm, but as late as 7:00 pm or EVEN LATER.

Most typically 3:30-5:30 (ish).

Don't think I will leave the house now...

Tick, tick, tick, tick...

Eric


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

UPS brought mine at 6:30 PM if my recollection is correct, on Bastille Day (July 14th). It seemed like forever, too. I think the UPS guy was surprised that I met him halfway between my house and the truck.... (what, me excited? LOL)

I hope you get yours earlier than that! If it is OUT FOR DELIVERY then you will definitely get it today, though. Hope you don't have any plans yet for this evening because you are going to want to play with it after it is charged up.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Cool! You will love it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

heheheh My Mom should be getting hers today. I can't wait to see what she thinks.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

While waiting I chose to:

De-register my i-Touch and register my new Droid phone.
I also selected a new name for the Kindle DX on route.

Later...
Eric


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Okay, okay, okay...

It arrived.
I put it in it's cover.
I set it up to charge.
I read the welcome page.
Tried a couple of text sizes.

And left it to charge.

I want to lay back and explore it in depth after a full charge.
Controls seem close to K2 identical so there is little learning curve.

Creating collections is new to me.
(I have not updated my K2 in some time.)

More later, I hope it charges up fully in fairly short order.

The front is so nice I might not skin it and even if in a cover
I may skin the back just to make it more "mine".

There is plenty of time to decide.

But an Oberon cover at $130.00 is VERY unlikely...
there are more important things for me to do with $130.00

Actually it reminds me why I sort of left the forum,
there was to much enabling going on and I was spending too much money$$$.

But I have more self control these days....
Thank you for listening to me and for putting up with me.

Loving it so far!
Eric


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> heheheh My Mom should be getting hers today. I can't wait to see what she thinks.


Me and your Mom.... 
Peas in a pod!

Eric


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

heheheh

One of the problems with the DXG is that there are hardly any cover options. Everyone seems to be cutting back on DX Cover options or not making a DX cover available. A part of me is wondering if products for the iPad might fit the DXG. I really want a waterproof or at least spill proof cover for the beach. I might have to stop by the Apple store and check out what is available.

Oberon seems to have the largest variety of covers. M-Edge is dissapointingly lacking in covers. Javo Edge (I think that is their name) have very few covers. I didn't want something with a hinge, which removed a decent number of options.

I went with Oberon. Maybe you could ask for one for a gift?


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

Noreve also has some very nice rather upscale covers, for a bit less than the Oberon price.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Eric, I am so happy for you!   

It will probably take a few hours to get all of your books out of the archive and let them index, if you plan to do that. I did it while my DXG was charging, after the first half hour or so.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

It took me a couple of hours to get my collections fully set.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Going to bed... extra early. Kindle just completed charging.
I will play (with her) and do some sorting and maybe start a new book.

I will try to stop by tomorrow and give my overall first 24 hour impressions.

Hope everyone is well,
have a great evening,
Eric


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Okay my first, less than 24 hours with "her".

I like the screen size much better.
The gray background is lighter... but not that much lighter when doing a side by side comparison.

But I always felt I got a good K2 without the darker of screens.
The gray is a little less green. And with the font being darker the contrast is MUCH better.

I used the font hack on my K2, not sure I need it on the DXG, but maybe , should I decide I want a different font.

The gray surround is NICE and SEXY!

I can read at night, in bed, without my glasses by adjusting the font and I don't feel like I am changing pages like a mad man!
I use font 4, I could see maybe using font 5 if my eyes are extra tired. With my reading glasses I can easily use font 3 and even 2, even 1 but who would want too!?.

So far my only complaint is I can't change the spacing of the lines vertically. That was a nice feature on the K2

I ordered a decal girl skin called Wolf Reflection, which is mostly subtle grays in color (I like to maintain a theme and I am a dog/wolf guy as some of you know) and I will put it on the back, but I am still debating if I want it on the front, since there is so little surround area. But for ultimate protection it is likely a good idea... And even on the front it is not a distracting color or pattern that takes your eye off the screen.

My K2 looks like new because of the skin and the case almost from day 1.

So did I make a mistake by buying before version 3 is coming out? Did my timing stink? Or is version 3 only the small screen?

As always your friend in dogs and reading,
Eric


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Eric, if you like the larger screen, don't beat yourself up about not waiting for K3. . . .we don't really know what it'll be.  Or even IF it'll be. . .but the smart money is on a K2 like device with the Pearl screen and possibly graphite case.  There's also a faction that believes it will have WiFi at least as an option.  With the current K2 showing "out of stock". . . . .an announcement of a K3 is expected in the not too distant future. . . . . .just enjoy your DXG!


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi everyone! I'm trying to make the time pass faster by reading here while impatiently waiting for Fed Ex to pull in with my new DXG!!! I've faithfully used and enjoyed my K1 for two years but finally talked myself (with the help of many of you....lol) into ordering the DXG. I began by telling myself I was going to just read about it, nothing more. That's all it took.  An Oberon cover is also in the plan, as soon as I can make up my mind which to order - they're all so beautiful! I'm about to develop carpal tunnel syndrome clicking back and forth trying to decide which to order. sigh But anyway, just wanted to introduce myself as yet another who has succumbed......

Eric - I sure could have used your services years ago! I've got two English Springer Spaniels who will be 14 in Dec. who've trained me very well. lol

Now where's that darn Fed Ex truck.......

Melissa


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Melissa is that the faint sound of a Fed Ex truck I hear!?
You will love the new unit.

ENJOY!

My Sis and Bro in law also had 2 of the same breed,
I passed recently the older one is now also about 14
they can be great dogs I know pro trainers that have them.

Later, gotta work...
Eric


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Muddypawz said:


> Hi everyone! I'm trying to make the time pass faster by reading here while impatiently waiting for Fed Ex to pull in with my new DXG!!! I've faithfully used and enjoyed my K1 for two years but finally talked myself (with the help of many of you....lol) into ordering the DXG. I began by telling myself I was going to just read about it, nothing more. That's all it took.  An Oberon cover is also in the plan, as soon as I can make up my mind which to order - they're all so beautiful! I'm about to develop carpal tunnel syndrome clicking back and forth trying to decide which to order. sigh But anyway, just wanted to introduce myself as yet another who has succumbed......
> 
> Eric - I sure could have used your services years ago! I've got two English Springer Spaniels who will be 14 in Dec. who've trained me very well. lol
> 
> ...


Welcome, Melissa! I love sharing Kindle watch with everyone here. I feel your excitement.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Melissa,
So, so, so....

Eric


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Eric, I am so glad you like your DXG!    Don't worry about the k3. We can't know yet what the next few months may bring (if anything). Just enjoy, enjoy, enjoy..... and get your money's worth out of the DXG. I know I am - - read Michael Lewis's The Big Short all in one sitting last night. What a riveting book. 

Melissa, how exciting to know that you are expecting your DXG today! I think you will notice a lot of improvements in comparison with your k1, although I never had a k1.  I am a late-comer to the world of Kindles, and got my first Kindle (a k2i) last March. Had I only KNOWN how easy Kindles are on the eyes, I would have been first in line for the k1. Anyway, once you get your DXG and have had time to charge it and load it with your books, let us know what you think of it.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

ELDogStar said:


> Okay my first, less than 24 hours with "her".
> 
> I like the screen size much better.
> The gray background is lighter... but not that much lighter when doing a side by side comparison.
> ...


*raises hand* I use font size 1. But I'm whichever-sighted is the one that can see close-up but not far away.  I too miss the ability to change vertical line spacing, I had it crunched down a couple steps on my K2.

I have an Infinity skin from DecalGirl, which is dark gray, and I really like the look of it on the front of the DX Graphite. It just blends right in and looks like the Kindle itself is patterned.

As for the K3, I just finished reading the announcement, and it's basically smaller, with the better screen, better PDF, and a few other small things. I'm sure I'll order one, but I will NOT be returning my DXG, the larger screen is just too nice for reading.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I use font size 1 or 2. I always used font size 1 on my K1 and am enjoying being able to use 2 on the DXG.

I called Amazon to find out if the DXG will be getting the new PDF functionality as a software upgrade. The CS rep had no clue and commented that the K3 was just announced a few hours ago so there was no way for them to have answers to some of those questions. (grins)


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, my DXG finally arrived this afternoon and I all but snatched the box out of the delivery guy's hands! lol I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE IT!!! As much as I liked the K1, the DXG is just beyond compare. The power button is so much better on the top edge instead of the back. The manueverability of the controller is much easier and faster than the rolling one on the K1. The clarity of the screen is outstanding. The weight will not be an issue at all. (To hear some talk about it, you'd think it weighed 19 lbs.) The response time is considerably faster than the K1, as well. And I'm going to love the larger screen size with so much more text on the page. I read fairly quickly and felt like I was almost continuously clicking the next page button.

As for the cover, I'd ordered Amazon's cover, figuring I'd give it a shot while deciding which Oberon cover to order. or perhaps even considered keeping it if it seemed ok - but it's going back as soon as the Oberon cover I ordered tonight arrives. While this Amazon cover would do in a pinch, it's pretty lackluster (perhaps because I ordered the black one) and the elastic cord, that I've left running across the right edge of the Kindle as a precaution so that the Kindle doesn't flap open from the back and crack as some have reported happening, has already gotten on my nerves. It's not a bad cover, just not the one for me.

All in all, I'm thrilled with my decision to upgrade to the DXG. Every aspect of it's size is just what I wished it would be and then some. It just feels right.

Off to happily organize my list of books and read a bit,
Melissa


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Wonderful, Melissa! That was a nice review, too. I am so glad you are enjoying your DXG. What Oberon cover did you order? Good idea to send the Amazon cover back.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks, Carole.  I ended up ordering the wine colored Celtic Hound design.  Such a tough decision!  While that was my original choice, I kept eyeing others, including the one you got, and just kept going back and forth.  Ugh!  They're all beautiful so I knew I couldn't go wrong with anything I chose but it was so hard to make up my mind.

Melissa


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I really think you are right - - they are all beautiful. You are going to love the Celtic Hounds in Wine. I think it is one of their most beautiful covers.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Muddypawz said:


> Well, my DXG finally arrived this afternoon and I all but snatched the box out of the delivery guy's hands! lol I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE IT!!! As much as I liked the K1, the DXG is just beyond compare. The power button is so much better on the top edge instead of the back. The manueverability of the controller is much easier and faster than the rolling one on the K1. The clarity of the screen is outstanding. The weight will not be an issue at all. (To hear some talk about it, you'd think it weighed 19 lbs.) The response time is considerably faster than the K1, as well. And I'm going to love the larger screen size with so much more text on the page. I read fairly quickly and felt like I was almost continuously clicking the next page button.
> 
> As for the cover, I'd ordered Amazon's cover, figuring I'd give it a shot while deciding which Oberon cover to order. or perhaps even considered keeping it if it seemed ok - but it's going back as soon as the Oberon cover I ordered tonight arrives. While this Amazon cover would do in a pinch, it's pretty lackluster (perhaps because I ordered the black one) and the elastic cord, that I've left running across the right edge of the Kindle as a precaution so that the Kindle doesn't flap open from the back and crack as some have reported happening, has already gotten on my nerves. It's not a bad cover, just not the one for me.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Melissa. I'm so happy for you! I did the same thing about the cover. I ordered the Amazon one in red with my KDXg and then decided to get an Oberon and sent it back. It wasn't awful, but just not 'worthy' of the KDXg and way overpriced for what it is. However, I did order the Amazon lighted cover with the K3g because I wanted to see what the light was like since that will be my traveling cover.

It was especially interesting to read your review since you are moving from a K1 to a KDXg. I had forgotten about the rollerball and had become so used to the K2, that I forgot about the slower response time.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

Muddypawz said:


> Well, my DXG finally arrived this afternoon and I all but snatched the box out of the delivery guy's hands! lol I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE IT!!! As much as I liked the K1, the DXG is just beyond compare. The power button is so much better on the top edge instead of the back. The manueverability of the controller is much easier and faster than the rolling one on the K1. The clarity of the screen is outstanding. The weight will not be an issue at all. (To hear some talk about it, you'd think it weighed 19 lbs.) The response time is considerably faster than the K1, as well. And I'm going to love the larger screen size with so much more text on the page. I read fairly quickly and felt like I was almost continuously clicking the next page button.
> 
> As for the cover, I'd ordered Amazon's cover, figuring I'd give it a shot while deciding which Oberon cover to order. or perhaps even considered keeping it if it seemed ok - but it's going back as soon as the Oberon cover I ordered tonight arrives. While this Amazon cover would do in a pinch, it's pretty lackluster (perhaps because I ordered the black one) and the elastic cord, that I've left running across the right edge of the Kindle as a precaution so that the Kindle doesn't flap open from the back and crack as some have reported happening, has already gotten on my nerves. It's not a bad cover, just not the one for me.
> 
> ...


congrats on the new DX , enjoy & I'm sure you'll enjoy the full page effect, the new display is great...


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

So, I've had my DXG for a little over a week, and the K3 is announced.  I don't want to return the DXG (or the Moleskine case - which by the way, I really like), but I may have decided on the K3 if I waited.  I can't decide yet if I regret the jump on the DXG when I knew the K3 was coming out....
I see others are ordering the K3 in addition to the DXG, I might go for a wi fi version.....decisions!


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

DD - the Amazon case with the built-in light does look interesting.  I'll be anxious to get your thoughts on it once it arrives.  Keep us posted!

Melissa


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Jen - I can understand what you're feeling but honestly, my DXG is less than 24 hours old and I can tell you that I wouldn't give it up for a smaller model if it was my only Kindle.  Reading on the larger size is just so much better, IMO.  Now for someone who reads during a daily commute or such and really needs/wants the smaller size, then going with one of the 6" models might be better.  To give you some perspective on the smaller size in case you haven't had the opportunity to see one in person, my entire K1 is the size of the DXG's screen and so you can imagine how much smaller the K1's screen is, with correspondingly less text.  I felt like I was constantly hitting the next page button, which isn't a big deal but for me personally, reading on this larger screen is so much more comfortable.  Decisions, decisions......     Both sizes have advantages and diadvantages, it's just to decide which works best for you.

Good luck!
Melissa


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I also have the K1 and the DXG - and I really do like the bigger screen.  I wish wish wish it was just a little lighter and it had page turn buttons on the left!!  I do love the bigger screen though.  
99% of the time I read at home, and I can always grab the K1, mark the location and take that with me if I need it on the go.  There really isn't anything wrong with it!  I think it's new toy envy.  I'll wait at least until they're in stock.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Muddypawz said:


> Thanks, Carole. I ended up ordering the wine colored Celtic Hound design. Such a tough decision! While that was my original choice, I kept eyeing others, including the one you got, and just kept going back and forth. Ugh! They're all beautiful so I knew I couldn't go wrong with anything I chose but it was so hard to make up my mind.
> 
> Melissa


Melissa, If you like the wine colored Oberon's you probably want to order sooner rather then later. They are discontinuing that color but have said they will make covers from it as long as they have it. I get the feeling that purple might be on its way out the door as a color choice since it is now available on only with the butterfly DX cover.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks so much, ProfCrash!  I actually placd my order for the wine colored Oberon cover last night and have already received a notice with the shipping info and delivery date, so it's on the way!  Whew!  Just in the nick of time, apparently.

Melissa


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Muddypawz said:


> Thanks so much, ProfCrash! I actually placd my order for the wine colored Oberon color last night and have already received a notice with the shipping info and delivery date, so it's on the way! Whew! Just in the nick of time, apparently.
> 
> Melissa


I hope you enjoy your cover as much as I do mine.


----------

